# IMI by direct debit



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

IMI payment time and I note that it will be possible to pay my holiday home IMI by direct debit in future. Does anyone know how to set this up?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

https://sitfiscal.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/debitosdiretos/


----------



## CasaBranca (Dec 31, 2017)

RichardHenshall said:


> https://sitfiscal.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/debitosdiretos/


Hi thanks for this; although I am trying to learn my Portuguese is still not up to dealing with the web site. I will get someone to help me next month when I am in Poprtugal for a few days.


----------

